# From a juvenile to an adult.



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Cinnamon's transformation.

Then:







And now:







My boy has grown up


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

he's beautiful!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Whoops, one of the pics is sideways and it won't turn the right way up


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i can't see a sideways pic.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh that's good then, must just be my computer lol.


----------



## ludanmei (Mar 9, 2013)

What a beautiful yellow on his face!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

ludanmei said:


> What a beautiful yellow on his face!


Yes! And it used to be almost non-existent... all that time I just assumed he was a hen since I don't know his age, haha


----------



## ludanmei (Mar 9, 2013)

He still looks young from looking at the barring and spots on his tail. Azazel is cinnamon as well and when I brought him home, he had the same marks on his tail. He lost them around... 2 months later, if I recall


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

He is so beautiful tweety looks just like him


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

ludanmei said:


> He still looks young from looking at the barring and spots on his tail. Azazel is cinnamon as well and when I brought him home, he had the same marks on his tail. He lost them around... 2 months later, if I recall


Yeah, he hasn't molted his tail yet but I can't wait for it to go so I can see what he will look like  I've made a collection of the nice molted feathers (mostly the large ones and striped ones) and I will keep the tail feathers as well. The stripes are so pretty


----------



## Nymphicus (Oct 11, 2010)

He's a very handsome fellow, and I'm sure that he knows it.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Nymphicus said:


> He's a very handsome fellow, and I'm sure that he knows it.


He does! He is incredibly cocky. Basically he is everything you'd expect a vain male to be. :lol:


----------

